# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Rumor that Peter Lanza is scheduled to testify in LIBOR scandal

## thoughtomator

Lanza was VP & Tax Director at GE (and partner at Ernst & Young) and rumored to have been scheduled to testify about LIBOR - just like James Holmes' father.

http://deadlinelive.info/2012/12/15/...ng-to-reports/

surreal

----------


## JK/SEA

uh...wut?

----------


## donnay

> Lanza was VP & Tax Director at GE (and partner at Ernst & Young) and scheduled to testify about LIBOR - just like James Holmes' father.
> 
> http://deadlinelive.info/2012/12/15/...ng-to-reports/
> 
> surreal



This just keeps getting better and better.  SMH

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

. . .

----------


## PatriotOne

> Lanza was VP & Tax Director at GE (and partner at Ernst & Young) and scheduled to testify about LIBOR - just like James Holmes' father.
> 
> http://deadlinelive.info/2012/12/15/...ng-to-reports/
> 
> surreal


There's nothing in the link saying his father was scheduled to testify re: LIBOR.  Is that someplace else?

----------


## thoughtomator

> There's nothing in the link saying his father was scheduled to testify re: LIBOR.  Is that someplace else?


can't find a solid source on that on the moment, it's just at rumor status presently, but given his position(s) it's plausible

----------


## LibertyEagle

> can't find a solid source on that on the moment, it's just at rumor status presently, but given his position(s) it's plausible


Ugh.  Then please change your claim in your OP, or add on that it is a rumor.  The title should be changed too.

----------


## thoughtomator

> Ugh.  Then please change your claim in your OP, or add on that it is a rumor.  The title should be changed too.


corrected and clarified

----------


## thoughtomator

Sorry about the loose language initially, I was a bit taken aback by the parallels between the two cases - fathers with key roles in financial heavyweights, both being in the tender clutches of the psych industry, reported second shooter by eyewitnesses who conveniently disappears from the story... makes me wonder who Jared Loughner is related to that we haven't heard about.

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

Holy $#@!.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

Not even clicking the link. I need more than a weird sounding website.

----------


## pcosmar

> Not even clicking the link. I need more than a weird sounding website.


lol wut?

http://gma.yahoo.com/connecticut-sho...opstories.html



> Peter Lanza, who drove to northern New Jersey to talk to police and the FBI, is a vice president at GE Capital and had been a partner at global accounting giant Ernst & Young.
> 
> Adam's older brother Ryan Lanza, 24, has worked at Ernst & Young for four years, apparently following in his father's footsteps and carving out a solid niche in the tax practice. He too was interviewed by the FBI. Neither he nor his father is under any suspicion.

----------


## PatriotOne

> can't find a solid source on that on the moment, it's just at rumor status presently, but given his position(s) it's plausible


I can't even find the rumor other than here.  Are you the one starting the rumor..lol?

----------


## thoughtomator

> I can't even find the rumor other than here.  Are you the one starting the rumor..lol?


Nay. If I was to start a rumor it would be something with more sex appeal.

----------


## donnay

All I am finding is rumored from Jack Blood.  Jack Blood is too credible, IMHO.

----------


## pcosmar

> All I am finding is rumored from Jack Blood.  Jack Blood is too credible, IMHO.


I am not sure about the alleged LIBOR connection, I haven't really kept up with it.
Business as usual.

----------


## thoughtomator

OK so I'm researching and lo and behold I find that the LIBOR witness list is not public, so without an insider to confirm, there's no way to do so. Also I found out about another probable witness in the UK, a senior HSBC banker, who fell to his death in June under mysterious circumstances.

----------


## kathy88

I $#@!ing KNEW it as soon as I found out what he did yesterday.

----------


## RDM

Here's a guy that is doing his own research and concludes there was Three (3) shooters @ Sandy Lake. Also mentions LIBOR.

----------


## kathy88

> Here's a guy that is doing his own research and concludes there was Three (3) shooters @ Sandy Lake. Also mentions LIBOR.


that video was pretty chilling.

----------


## RickyJ



----------


## RickyJ

The alleged shooter in Colorado and in Connecticut both have fathers that were scheduled to testify to the Senate banking committee in the LIBOR banking scandal.

Coincidence? 

I think not.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> The alleged shooter in Colorado and in Connecticut both have fathers that were scheduled to testify to the Senate banking committee in the LIBOR banking scandal.
> 
> Coincidence? 
> 
> I think not.


 first of all, there needs to be evidence of it . people need to stop jumping to these ideas without solid evidence of it.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Please change the thread title.  There is no proof of this, Ricky.  If you anything other than the video guy's claim, who by the way, doesn't seem to know the 9th Amendment from the 10th Amendment, please post it.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> The alleged shooter in Colorado and in Connecticut both have fathers that were scheduled to testify to the Senate banking committee in the LIBOR banking scandal.
> 
> Coincidence? 
> 
> I think not.


Please post proof of that assertion.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Father Peter Lanza divorced and moved away (though still nearby) in 2009 and has remarried. http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/14/justic...ile/index.html

http://fandaily.info/news/peter-john...lanzas-father/



> From 1989 until 1993 he was a vice-president in the tax department at Paine Webber Properties, from 193 to 1998 became senior tax manager at Ernst& Young then inn 1998 arrived at General Electric as Tax Leader – Partnerships, JVs and REITs and after he left in 2011 was named tax director and VP- Taxes at GE Energy Financial Services.


That would put him at General Electric during the time of the LIBOR scandal http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...ide=more238045 and General Electric is not a part of that or the investigation so he would not have been scheduled to testify.  Just internet rumour.

Also to note the Senate hearings on the issue were back in July. http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/07/...gging-scandal/ If he was scheduled to testify at them, he would have already done so and would not still be "scheduled" to testify.   Just somebody feeding conspiracy theories.

----------


## RDM

> Father Peter Lanza divorced and moved away (though still nearby) in 2009 and has remarried. http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/14/justic...ile/index.html
> 
> http://fandaily.info/news/peter-john...lanzas-father/
> 
> 
> That would put him at General Electric during the time of the LIBOR scandal http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...ide=more238045 and General Electric is not a part of that or the investigation so he would not have been scheduled to testify.  Just internet rumour.
> 
> Also to note the Senate hearings on the issue were back in July. http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/07/...gging-scandal/ If he was scheduled to testify at them, he would have already done so and would not still be "scheduled" to testify.   *Just somebody feeding conspiracy theories*.


Seems like there are still investigations going on.

*More states join Libor scandal investigations*Posted: 						  						11/30/2012 12:01:00 AM MST
Updated: 								  								11/30/2012 03:54:34 AM MST*By Jake Grovum*
_Stateline.org_

Several  U.S. states have joined the investigations swirling around the illegal  manipulation of the bank-to-bank interest rate known as "Libor" — an  international scandal that may have cost governments and consumers  billions of dollars.
"Libor" is a shorthand term for the London  Interbank Offered Rate, a key measure that sets the basis for interest  rates on financial instruments around the world. The attorneys general  in Connecticut and New York have led the charge thus far, working  together since early this year.
Regulators in the U.S. and the  United Kingdom have charged that some banks manipulated Libor as they  reported borrowing costs, either overstating or understating the figures  to depress or inflate the rate. Some contend the false reporting was an  attempt to puff up a bank's standing — lower costs, for example, would  signal lower risk.  
Massachusetts, Florida and North Carolina have confirmed that  they are formally investigating the matter. Maryland is contemplating a  formal investigation, and several other states are quietly participating  in the effort as well.



Read more: More states join Libor scandal investigations - The Denver Post http://www.denverpost.com/business/c...#ixzz2FFqnCZml 
Read The Denver Post's Terms of Use of its content: http://www.denverpost.com/termsofuse

----------


## FrankRep

I'm not finding anything to verify this.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Still showing no connection between Peter Lanza and the issue. Or that he was supposedly scheduled to appear before the Senate Banking Committee as claimed or even any connection with General Electric- Lanza's employer.

No surprise that Alex Jones is running with the story anyways.

----------


## FrankRep

> No surprise that Alex Jones is running with the story anyways.


Alex Jones has said Nothing about the CT shooter/LIBOR scandal.

Only this:

Father of Alleged Connecticut Shooter is VP of GE Capital: Report
http://www.infowars.com/father-of-al...pital-reports/

----------


## Zippyjuan

And this: http://planet.infowars.com/worldnews...-libor-scandal

----------


## FrankRep

> And this: http://planet.infowars.com/worldnews...-libor-scandal


That was posted by just a member, not an official posting from Infowars.com

----------


## Zippyjuan

Agreed. I was going by it being on his website.

----------


## KingNothing

> Father Peter Lanza divorced and moved away (though still nearby) in 2009 and has remarried. http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/14/justic...ile/index.html
> 
> http://fandaily.info/news/peter-john...lanzas-father/
> 
> 
> That would put him at General Electric during the time of the LIBOR scandal http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...ide=more238045 and General Electric is not a part of that or the investigation so he would not have been scheduled to testify.  Just internet rumour.
> 
> Also to note the Senate hearings on the issue were back in July. http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/07/...gging-scandal/ If he was scheduled to testify at them, he would have already done so and would not still be "scheduled" to testify.   Just somebody feeding conspiracy theories.


You mean that sometimes the conspiracy theorists distort reality?!?!? No way!

----------


## donnay

> Still showing no connection between Peter Lanza and the issue. Or that he was supposedly scheduled to appear before the Senate Banking Committee as claimed or even any connection with General Electric- Lanza's employer.
> 
> No surprise that Alex Jones is running with the story anyways.


Jack Blood is running with this, not Alex Jones.

----------


## PitViper

Seems No one can verify if they are in fact on a "witness or summons list" of some sort, for it is not public and must be requested by FOIA. I am sure many are now trying to find/obtain this "list" to verify this as true or BS. However, the jobs of the fathers seem real enough.  As well as Peter Lanza paying over a quarter million/year in alimony to Nancy since 2009 according to divorce records, however there it says she is a business librarian at the U of CT. Other articles (backing?) state she worked for Morgan-Stanley. Sorcha Faal's claim that she is a CIA psych analyst for DARPA R&D supposedly comes from a Russian Government site, this I sent to a friend of mine who can speak russian, to see if that is exactly what it really says (www.fsb.ru). It is amazing to me how much research and demand of proof people desire for alternate media, *!!!which I TOTALLY agree is correct practice!!!*, but my point is, if only they would criticize the main stream media just as thoroughly!!! which 90% of it is KNOWN to be owned by a mere 5 companies, GE, Viacom, TimeWarner, News Corp, & Disney. When they speak, few ever ask, "are these facts?" or the whole story. What was accomplished by this story spreading like wildfire; however, is that there are now thousands of new eyes on the LIBOR scandal that never before even heard of it... so, maybe someone lied for a good reason.   All remains to be seen.

----------


## frodus24

According to Ben Swann's facebook post, "working on a series of reports on the CT school shooting. Including a look at the 'LIBOR connection".. is it true? also, the debate over gun control and the eye-witness reports that don't add up with the police reports. stay tuned." 

Should be interesting.

----------


## itshappening

No, the libor thing is not true.  it's a myth and a distraction.

----------


## pcosmar

> No, the libor thing is not true.  it's a myth and a distraction.


I find it to be an interesting and plausible rumor. Certainly worth investigating.

I have yet to be convinced that the kid fired a single shot,, And am quite curious about the others involved,,(who ever they may be)
Who was the second shooter?
Who was the shrink that was $#@!ing with his head?
Lots of questions.

This story stinks to High Heaven.

----------


## dannno

> Seems No one can verify if they are in fact on a "witness or summons list" of some sort, for it is not public and must be requested by FOIA. I am sure many are now trying to find/obtain this "list" to verify this as true or BS. However, the jobs of the fathers seem real enough.  As well as Peter Lanza paying over a quarter million/year in alimony to Nancy since 2009 according to divorce records, however there it says she is a business librarian at the U of CT. Other articles (backing?) state she worked for Morgan-Stanley. Sorcha Faal's claim that she is a CIA psych analyst for DARPA R&D supposedly comes from a Russian Government site, this I sent to a friend of mine who can speak russian, to see if that is exactly what it really says (www.fsb.ru). It is amazing to me how much research and demand of proof people desire for alternate media, *!!!which I TOTALLY agree is correct practice!!!*, but my point is, if only they would criticize the main stream media just as thoroughly!!! which 90% of it is KNOWN to be owned by a mere 5 companies, GE, Viacom, TimeWarner, News Corp, & Disney. When they speak, few ever ask, "are these facts?" or the whole story. What was accomplished by this story spreading like wildfire; however, is that there are now thousands of new eyes on the LIBOR scandal that never before even heard of it... so, maybe someone lied for a good reason.   All remains to be seen.


Excellent post.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Peter Lanza Linked-In dossier: http://www.linkedin.com/pub/peter-lanza/11/515/83b

a little clip: 
*Bentley University*
M.S.,  Taxation

 Interests:  Since 1995 I have been a member of the adjunct faculty at Northeastern  University in Boston, MA where I teach an advanced tax course on  partnership taxation in the MS Taxation Program. I also teach a  partnership tax class in the MS Taxation Program at Fairfield  University. 
 Groups and Associations: 

    *Ernst & Young Employees and Alumni*    *Ernst & Young Past, Present, and Future!*    *GE Capital Careers*    *Private Equity Investment Group*    *Private Equity Tax & Accounting Network*    *Private Equity and Venture Capital Group*    *Professionals in International Tax*    *Renewable Energy World*    *Tax Executive Networking (T.E.N.) Spot*    *Tax Executives/Professionals*

----------


## RPtotheWH

http://www.thedailydigest.org/?p=1090

There was an article on examiner.com that has been taken down. Has anyone else seen this? Thoughts?

----------


## Bruno

No credible sources


*The owners of GE, and their tax practices is of central importance in the LIBOR scandal. There is a rumor that both fathers would be called to testify in the LIBOR hearings, but it is very hard to confirm this, so we will call it unconfirmed

----------


## RickyJ

> No credible sources


Depends on what you define as a credible source. Main stream media has proven they are not a credible source.

----------


## RPtotheWH

Lots of strange things going on in this story. This article has a neighbor that says the mom was a stay at home mom and did not have a part time school job.




> Nancy Lanza had earlier worked in finance in Boston and Connecticut, said a friend who knew her well but who didn’t want her name published. Nancy Lanza had retired or was on a break from her career, but she was not a teacher, the friend said


http://wtkr.com/2012/12/17/connectic...neighbor-says/

Nancy Lanza's worth:

http://financial-advisors.findthebes...13/Nancy-Lanza

Where is her name on the school roster?
http://newtown.sandyhook.schooldesk....9/Default.aspx

I thought maybe they removed the deceased, but the principal is still on there. Lots of strange info out there.

----------


## RPtotheWH

sorry didn't realize there already was a thread, could a mod merge for me?

----------


## Zippyjuan

The claim was that he was going to testify before a senate hearing on LIBOR- but the senate heaings on the issue were in July which is well passed.  The father of the shooter was employed by General Electric which had nothing to do with the LIBOR scandal anyways so he would have no information on the subject in the first place.  This makes the claim not credible.

----------


## Bruno

> Depends on what you define as a credible source. Main stream media has proven they are not a credible source.


Very true, but the original source of the same rumor about the father of the Aurora movie theater murders was Sorcha Faal.

----------


## devil21

> The claim was that he was going to testify before a senate hearing on LIBOR- but the senate heaings on the issue were in July which is well passed.  The father of the shooter was employed by General Electric which had nothing to do with the LIBOR scandal anyways so he would have no information on the subject in the first place.  This makes the claim not credible.


The guy is basically a tax accountant.  GE's banking arm, as well as his past employment with Ernst&Young can most definitely be pertinent, depending on what his position and duties were.

There doesn't seem to be much solid info on what the "LIBOR Scandal" actually is or how long it's been going on, just people repeating talking points.  Here's someone claiming to be an insider explaining what exactly this scandal is about and that it goes back years.  If this source is accurate, then we're talking trillions of dollars stolen from public and private coffers.  Most certainly tax accountants at banks and major accounting firms like E&Y would be valuable witnesses.

http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread908567/pg1

(ATS has been rich with good info lately!)

----------


## BucksforPaul

> You mean that sometimes the conspiracy theorists distort the alternate reality of conicidence theorists which is created by the corporate whores?!?!? No way!


FIFY, you are welcome.

----------


## jct74

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdCTqY8TYIo




> Ben Swann takes a look at reports in alternative media that the fathers of Adam Lanza, the alleged Sandy Hook shooter and James Holmes, the alleged Colorado theater shooter were both supposed to testify in the Libor scandal

----------


## PitViper

I had a friend of mine (who can read Russian) read through the www.fsb.ru which Sorcha Faal cited... claiming Nancy Lanza was CIA Psych Analyst for DARPA R&D, but he said he read through the four articles on that page and found nothing about "Lanza"... however, he did not exhaustively search the entire site.  
He said  "...the second (article) is about some guy ''borrov'' that stole some money from the factory he was working apparently he just took bunch of money that was for assigned to fix some building- and there is some representative of the factory named ''Lizina'' that acuuses him for the stuff.... maybe there was confusion in the name of the second article?" 
SO... I emailed Sorcha Faal from the contact page on her/his website asking for a direct link to the article so that my friend can translate it for english speakers.... So far no response in 2 days.

I still enjoy that this is bringing attention to LIBOR though, regardless of BS or not! 

(and for the record, i DO feel that there is something "set-up"ish about these shootings, too many loose ends IMHO)

----------

